# Fall Army Worms



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone that has got new hay establishing this fall check for fall army worms. We found one of my friends field complete destroyed, and two of my new stands have them and I caught them to where I can save them. I would scout every field. We scouted last week and saw nothing and this week Big invasion.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Found armyworms in our south pasture while setting up a corral/cattle panel pen trap for feral hogs. Got them in check by using the 25 gallon wand spot sprayer and making border passes around and across the affected pasture using a tank mix of Lambda and Dimilin, and then sprayed the whole pasture with the same combination the next afternoon. Lambda used for instant kill and Dimilin for long-term control. Cost supposed to be between $4 and $5/acre. These critters do seem to move fast for worms. See the following web site:

http://rcrec-ona.ifas.ufl.edu/in-focus/IF7-1-08.shtml

Vincent


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We ended us using mustang. Had to call in the big boy with the 120 boom. We had the whole field infested and mustang contact kills and leaves a two to three week residual. We were days from total crop loss.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dimillin and pyrethroid (I use mustang) not sure the mustang has that much residual, but the dimillin is spose to, I have em again and just sprayed bout 4 weeks ago, not real bad, but bad enuf to warrant spraying. Good luck


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just checked this morning they are smoked. Very uncommon to have them this far north. Very scary to know another five days and the new crop would be gone.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Found army worms in a field of barley today. Barley is 2 inches tall and they are ready to eat.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi, first post but have been browsing forums for quite a while. Great information here!
I planted a field in Tifton 85 this may, and it has done well. I got a second cutting on Sept 6, and noticed some army worms. There wasn't much damage yet and I was hoping that by removing the grass it would kill them. Well I was wrong, they are back and doing well. My question is do I need to spray? I'm not going to cut again and this is strictly hay field no winter grazing. It is starting to cool off, 50* this morning will the cooler temps knock them out? Will they affect spring growth if I take no action?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

The threshold per square foot is not many and if there is a bunch they can make pretty short work of a hay field. If the strip it down to the ground. Grass i am guessing it would be no different than grazing it extremly short. Yes that could have a negative effect on fast spring regrowth. Gonna take a frost to kill them its your call, is cold weatheroming soon or are they gonna have a buffet for another month? I just found more on some of my grass hay fields and we got two frost nights coming so i didnt worry about it. Good Luck!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Can they swim? If standing water will take care of 'em I should be OK, haven't checked my fields real close in a week or so 'cause I'd of been cutting ruts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hay man, I would at least spray a pyrethroid on them, don't want to let it get to short for winter. I use mustang.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

YEP, my uncle 2 miles from me has/had them, he sprayed yesterday.
I came home & looked, they are just getting started. I'll spray right after lunch. I guess standing water don't hurt them after all!


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks, for the advice. Ive got some Mustang on the way. Looks like they call for 4oz per acre, what do you use devildawg? My grass is already about 12" tall, so I assume it will require the higher recommended dose.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I usually mix with dimillion at a rate of 3 oz to the acre, with just mustang (that's all I'd do this late) I'd go with the 4 oz. it'll get em, just not lots of residual, wouldn't worry too much bout that for now. Hope it helps


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't remember, but ck the label for grazing/haying restrictions, think it might be 7 days for hay, not sure, make sure to ck.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is Hay & Forage on fall Army worms in the Mid-South.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/grazing/check-reseeded-grasses-fall-armyworms


----------

